# World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse opt



## Gerald z Rivii (26. August 2009)

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob sich die World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse opt für normale WoWspieler lohnt oder ob die eher was für Pros bzw leuten mit zu viel Geld ist.

Hab halt herausgelesen das es Folgende feathers gibt.
    * 16 Millionen Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten mit 3 Stufen
    * Insg. 15 programmierbare Tasten
    * Eigene Makros oder über 130 vordefinierte verfügbar
    * Makros mit bis zu 160 Zeichen
    * Weltweit die erste Gaming Maus exklusiv entwickelt für World of Warcraft®gibt.

Und ob die maus auch Brauchbar für Andere Games wie Shoter oder sogar andere MMOS wie WAR AoC oder so ist.

Mfg Gerald

P.s. Kp ob das das das richtige Forum ist aber ich versuch einfach mal, wir haben hier ja recht nette Admins^^


----------



## Terratec (26. August 2009)

Sie lohnt sich, man denkt zwar erst, dass das viel zu viele Keys für eine Maus sind und man sich da nicht auskennt, aber es dauert ca 30 Minuten und man kommt mit ihr so gut wie mit der Tastatur zurecht. Sie ist wirklich praktisch die ein paar schwerer zu erreichende Keybindings auf der Tastatur haben, die man dann auf die Maus legt und damit evtl besser spielen kann. Ansonsten eigentlich nur ein nettes Gimmick.
&#8364;dit: Sie ist auch gut für LotR, WAR, AoC und was weiß ich.


----------



## FireFlasch (26. August 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich für mich hat diese Maus zuviel Schnickschnack.

Diese Ganzen Farben usw das is doch alles unnötig und die 15 Programmierbaren Tasten wirste wohl eh nich benutzten, 
da sprech ich aus erfahrung.

Mein Fazit is: Das kaufen sich Leute die eindeutig zuviel Geld ham


----------



## Topfkopf (26. August 2009)

Ich hab die Maus nie benutzt, aber ich kann dir sagen das ich mit meiner kleinen razorheadmaus super WoW spielen kann, und das ganz ohne die funktionstasten zu nutzen, es gibt da nämlich so ein Ding namens Tastatur da braucht man keine soundsovielen Funktionstasten mit soundsovielen beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten^^ Das ist warhscheinlich nur wieder son teil mit dem Blizzard noch mehr kohle scheffeln will, als stinknormaler Gamer brauchst du das echt nicht, es sei denn du sammelst alles was zu WoW gehört.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. August 2009)

Hab gehört die soll richtig scheisse sein und rausgeworfenes Geld


----------



## Rudall (26. August 2009)

hm. hab das teil auf der gamescom in der hand gehabt. mich überzeugt das nicht wirklich. sie fühlt sich wie ein fremdkörper in der hand an. dagegen schmiegt sich die g5 richtig gut an und ist für den normalen wow-gebrauch bestens geeignet.


----------



## Rooni (26. August 2009)

Ich finde auch das die Maus viel zu viel schnickschnack besitzt !
Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch mit einer normalen Maus gut Zocken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (26. August 2009)

Ich habe mir die Saitek Cyborg Maus zugelegt. Die hat drei Tasten und ein Steuerkreuz, die man mit dem Daumen der Maushand bedienen kann. Das hilft mir beim Spielen. Letztens hab ich gelesen über eine Maus, die 12 programmierbare Tasten für den linken Daumen hat. Ich denke, das verwirrt mehr als es wirklich nützt.


----------



## hoti82 (26. August 2009)

in meinen augen loht siche diese maus nicht da kann ich ne ganz normale razor oder so nehmen mit 8 knoepfen und mir die wichtigsten dingen auf die 8 tasten legen wozu brauche ich eine maus die speziell fuer wow designt ist am ende kann ich meine tasten auserhalb des spiels net so einstellen wie ich mag auserdem der preis ist nur irre fast in der ehmaligen waehrung 200 DM heute fast 100 euro. ich glaub die haben den vogel total abgeschossen. so ne maus ist  ne reine spass bremse ne maus soll gut abtasten und funktionieren und nicht als hauptsteuer einheit dienen


----------



## Raveneye (26. August 2009)

Naja die erste Maus stimmt nicht ganz. 

Razor bringt jetzt die Naga raus, auch auf Wow zugeschnitten.

http://eu.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-naga


----------



## Rudall (26. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Naja die erste Maus stimmt nicht ganz.
> 
> Razor bringt jetzt die Naga raus, auch auf Wow zugeschnitten.
> 
> http://eu.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-naga



mit der ist es das gleiche. gut, vielleicht kommen andere damit zurecht, aber ich hatte starke koordinationsprobleme mit den tasten


----------



## Deathknight3 (26. August 2009)

könnte jmd vllt ein pic posten?


----------



## exsi (26. August 2009)

hy also ich finde die maus ist wirklich klasse, zb für heiler man kann sich seine ganzen hots und zauber auf die tasten verteilen. das würde die arbeit emens erleichtern und man könnt mit einer hand alles im griff haben xD

und das mit der koordination ist auch nur eine gewöhnungs sache wenn man den dreh erstmal raushat gehts sicherlich sehr gut damit. und man ist ja nicht gezwungen sämtliche taste zu belegen. man kann sich ja auch nur die belegen die einem nicht stören oder schwerer zugänglich sind...

tschöö


----------



## Segojan (26. August 2009)

exsi schrieb:


> hy also ich finde die maus ist wirklich klasse, zb für heiler man kann sich seine ganzen hots und zauber auf die tasten verteilen. das würde die arbeit emens erleichtern und man könnt mit einer hand alles im griff haben xD
> 
> und das mit der koordination ist auch nur eine gewöhnungs sache wenn man den dreh erstmal raushat gehts sicherlich sehr gut damit. und man ist ja nicht gezwungen sämtliche taste zu belegen. man kann sich ja auch nur die belegen die einem nicht stören oder schwerer zugänglich sind...
> 
> tschöö



Dass der rechte Daumen mehr kann als nur die Maus festhalten finde ich auch. Ob er aber so gelenkig ist, 12 verschiedene Tasten zu bedienen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Da denke ich weniger ist mehr.


----------



## silver18781 (27. August 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Hab halt herausgelesen das es Folgende feathers gibt.


ne maus mit federn! NEED!


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. August 2009)

Laut den Rezensionen bei Amazon soll die Maus nicht wirklich gut sein...hab mir auch schon überlegt so eine zu kaufen, habe es aber wegen der vielen Negativkritik wieder verworfen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. August 2009)

Also ich find die richtig teuer (war wohl klar^^).


Naja die Features brauch ich eigentlich nich.

Außer dem einstellbaren Leuchten (Farben) 

finde ich klasse






Deathknight3 schrieb:


> könnte jmd vllt ein pic posten?




Hier bitte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwischen den dreieckigen Spalten ist das leuchten^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. August 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## MayoAmok (27. August 2009)

hm...eine wow-mouse?

ich weiss nicht recht, und zum normalen arbeiten dann umstecken, weil die mouse dafür überhaupt nicht geeignet ist? 

oder geht der hersteller davon aus, dass der geneigte wow-zocker garnichts anderes mit seinem rechner macht (btw. ich kenne solche leute)

ich hab die hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



perfekt, günstig und stabil..... was will man mehr?


----------



## Grushdak (27. August 2009)

Genau diese Maus (G3/MX518 Optical) habe ich auch - und diese zusammen mit der Tastatur reicht vollkommen aus.
Alles andere (mit diesen absolut unnötigen Features) ist, sry, nonsense ...
Zudem sieht die oben gepostete Maus auch noch häßlich aus und ist nicht gerade sehr ergonomisch - mit den ganzen Kanten ...

greetz


----------



## Zurrak (27. August 2009)

Meine Mouse ist eine Trust Predator, die hat links zwei Tasten für den Daumen und rechts eine, für den Ringfinger. Ich habe von den drei Tasten noch nie eine benutzt. Da werd ich jetzt nicht anfangen 20 Tasten auf einer Mouse zu benutzen. 
Fazit: Für mich ist die WoW Mouse nichts.


----------



## Parkway (27. August 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> hm...eine wow-mouse?
> 
> ich weiss nicht recht, und zum normalen arbeiten dann umstecken, weil die mouse dafür überhaupt nicht geeignet ist?
> 
> ...




hab auch die, perfekt. da kann man ja auch schon 6 hotkeys draufmachen. ich hab 4 draud im moment, kA wie man 15 brauchen kann Oo wofür is denn das keyboard


----------



## Odis74 (27. August 2009)

Ich kenne den einen oder anderen der die WoW Mouse benutzt. Jedenfalls sind sie zufrieden damit. Für mich als Heiler währen manchmal mehr Tasten an einer Mouse doch schon recht vorteilhaft. Also 6-10 Tasten sind schon nicht schlecht. Ich werde wohl aber zu einer normalen Variante von Logitech greifen. Is günstig, ergonomisch und halt auch für andere Sachen recht gut geeignet.

Grüße


----------



## jekyll_do (27. August 2009)

Also ich denke man sollte den Schwerpunkt für Keybindings auf die Tastatur legen und nicht auf die Maus. Ich hätte Respekt vor 15 Tasten auf einer Maus. Wenn man da mal die falsche Taste erwischt und im Raid den Bos pullt - könnte übel werden ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

wow maus ist vollkommen überteuert, hab grad geschaut kostet bei amazon 70&#8364;
Für den Preis kriegt man 2 gute Gaming Mäuse von namenhaften herstellern wie z.B Razer, ich finde 70&#8364; zu viel für ne Maus und ich würd an deiner stelle eine andre kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab diese maus hier von razer ( Razer Deathadder)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kostet 35&#8364; und ich find sie super .
Ansonsten kann man noch die logitech Mäuse empfehlen z.B die g5


----------



## mastergamer (27. August 2009)

Hab leider nur diese Maus. Bin aber vollkommen zufrieden damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

